# Do my plants need HELP?



## Leila1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello to anyone that visits! Here are two pics of the plants in my aquarium. The problem i noticed in the first pic is that the tips of the plants are turning brown even when there is a new shoot. i estimate 5 ml aquatic fertilizer in a 23 gallon, once a week.

The second pic, the leaves are worst for wear, even young shoots too! Any advice?:


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

How much lighting do you have over the tank?


----------



## Leila1 (Jun 13, 2009)

I have an 18 inch fixture with a 40 watt flourescent glo-lux tube. Lighting on up to 12 hours per day.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

That looks like Sagittaria and Swords. I have never had a ton of luck with swords, but sagittaria is pretty hard to kill. You have close to 2 watts per gallon, which is good for both. Some will say more, but I don't think so. Do a pH test on your water. It should be between 6.5ish and 7.5 ish. What fish do you have in your tank?


----------



## Leila1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Sea-Agg 2009, i have six guppies, five mollies, four platies, two corys, one red tail shark. Never really check for ph with plants. just assumed making a partial water change weekly would be sufficient.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

The pH shouldn't matter for fish or plants unless it is extreme in either direction. I wouldn't bother with it.

I have had inexplicable problems with plants at times. I think there are a lot of crappy plants on the market, especially through the chain stores.


----------



## Leila1 (Jun 13, 2009)

ok thanks COM


----------

